# the oldest bmw



## stammel (May 16, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone knew what the oldest bmw is. the year and model.

thanks


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

According to Wikipedia, the Dixi (an Austin Seven produced under license) was the first car produced by the company, in 1927. They were producing their own designs by 1933.


----------



## bmwmuseum (Oct 6, 2009)

*oldest BMW*

Hello, Just came across your question (just joined 10/2009). The answer to your question:"what is the oldest BMW (vehicle)" the answer would be:
1923 motorcycle
Model R32
The oldest one that still exist is #31022 or the 22nd made.
It is in Huntington, NY.
Peter
Better late than never.........


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

bmwmuseum said:


> The oldest one that still exist is #31022 or the 22nd made.
> It is in Huntington, NY.
> .


Whatever you do, don`t let Billy Joel ride it !....


----------



## claver (Nov 4, 2008)

bmwmuseum said:


> (just joined 10/2009).


welcome to the fest pal :hi:


----------



## bmwmuseum (Oct 6, 2009)

*oldest bmw*

Now why would I do that? and he actually rides pretty safe..........


----------

